# Sourdough Starter Feeding



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 27, 2021)

I had my starter in the fridge and neglected it for a month.

I poured off the hooch and took 1/2 cup of starter from the jar and into another jar to revive and feed it.

add 1/2 cup water and 1/2 cup all purpose flour to the starer.







Mix in the new feed very good.













Wipe off any starter around the inside and top of jar






Now put the fermenting cap on. Store at room temp. In about 8-10 hours you should see bubbles and the starter has doubled.
Remove 4 T of the starter and discard. You may have to re feed it again in a couple days before you make bread.


----------



## bregent (Jan 27, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> I had my starter in the fridge and neglected it for a month.



You might want to consider the method below that I use. Lasts in fridge for up to 4 months without feeding, is always ready to go, and you don't discard anything. I've been using it for a few years and it the only method I will ever use.  I make the levain the evening before I am baking and in the morning it's ready to make dough. 

No Muss No Fuss Starter | The Fresh Loaf


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 27, 2021)

Thanks but i have about 0 room for another canister to sit around in the 5th wheel. 
Good link though.


----------



## bregent (Jan 27, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Thanks but i have about 0 room for another canister to sit around in the 5th wheel.
> Good link though.



Another jar? Not sure what you mean. I have only 1 jar of starter that I keep. It's a small 8oz jar that typically lasts 3 months and I make bread from it weekly.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 27, 2021)

bregent said:


> You might want to consider the method below that I use. Lasts in fridge for up to 4 months without feeding, is always ready to go, and you don't discard anything. I've been using it for a few years and it the only method I will ever use.  I make the levain the evening before I am baking and in the morning it's ready to make dough.
> 
> No Muss No Fuss Starter | The Fresh Loaf


I ended up letting mine sit 6 months by accident.  Would not come back.  I just feed once a month now usually few days before bake.  Seems to be working.  I may give that another go.  I do have some of it dried in freezer.


----------

